# Memorabilia & Swap Meet in Ohio March 20th Open to all Bicycle Enthusiasts



## gritsd (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 7, 2021)

Any pics of previous shows


----------



## gritsd (Feb 8, 2021)

Ohio Wheelmen Event Photo Gallery
		

See photos on this page from previous meets.
​


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 19, 2021)

If anybody is on the fence about this one, the swap and a trip to the museum will make a fine afternoon.


----------



## Digsoh (Feb 20, 2021)

Come enjoy the show and the museum, worth the price of admission, $2. The museum is opening their doors for free on this day, so after the meet at the Legion only 1/2 mile away from the museum. go tour the museum.
Some fabulous displays are being arranged, so that have never been out before and will again be worth the trip to see and view.
The inside & outside swap & sell will provide some new merchandise and unknown items for sale.
I encourage you to attend and enjoy the day, doors, sales, displays open promptly at 8am.


----------



## slcurts (Feb 21, 2021)

Link to event

http://ohiowheelmen.org/memmeet/2021-mem-meet.html


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 11, 2021)

Does anyone care to show what they'll be bringing to this swap?
I'll have this available.  1939 Schwinn DX  $1250


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 11, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Does anyone care to show what they'll be bringing to this swap?
> I'll have this available.  1939 Schwinn DX
> 
> View attachment 1371112



How much is the'39?


----------



## Digsoh (Mar 12, 2021)

*Bump, image & pdf of same attached for download, print, reference.*


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 12, 2021)

Have thing


Digsoh said:


> View attachment 1371393*Bump, image & pdf of same attached for download, print, reference.*



Have things changed from the original post?


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2021)

Wish I could make it.


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Mar 14, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Does anyone care to show what they'll be bringing to this swap?
> I'll have this available.  1939 Schwinn DX  $1250
> 
> View attachment 1371112



Ill be bringing this 33 ladies Elgin, orig also a project ladies shelby frame, fork, crank


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 16, 2021)

This can be there.  PM with any interest or questions.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 17, 2021)

Should be there also. Need to get a few trinkets...upcoming so figured it needs a boost.


----------



## JJSPIKE (Mar 18, 2021)

Is this more of a show and display sort of event? Or is the swap meet pretty decent also?


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 18, 2021)

In the past this has been more of a Show / Display with stuff trading hands but this is the first time an official Swap Meet has been added. Mostly early stuff but due to the pandemic and the weather, but I'm thinking "Spring Fever" so, you never know what's to attend. The Bicycle Museum  is a definite visit.


----------



## Digsoh (Mar 19, 2021)

For reference the inside tables, over 35 are nearly sold out, more tables are being located. There will be both inside and outside vendors, come and enjoy the 'spring fever' weather...


----------



## maxey740 (Mar 19, 2021)

Can you bring 1960's schwinn parts and bikes?


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 19, 2021)

The Flyer says: Open to All Bicycle Enthusiasts!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 19, 2021)

Bringing a 1966 Red Tiger (250 obo)..A chrome frame only Scrambler 1980? (125 obo)  See everybody in the morning, details then....


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2021)

Everyone who is going, please take lots of photos and post them here. 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

The Ohio Wheelmen, Memorabilia & Swap Meet in New Bremen, Ohio on Saturday March 20, 2021 at the American Legion Post 241, "White Igloo" was a spectacular event, "Spring Fever was in affect, wonderful weather, great turnout, plenty to see and enjoy!
My photos of Event...


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

More Inside Vendors & Displays...


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

On to "The Bicycle Museum of America" but stopped in for breakfast at the New Bremen Coffee Co., I recommend a visit, good food, friendly people, great prices and some art from a local artist, displayed of the "American Pickers"... Mike, Frank & Dani


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

*"The Bicycle Museum of America" *
Visit was well worth the travel, beautiful bicycles and displays ...


----------

